# P-Hill open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Kokosing Valey Bassmasters is haveing an open on July 11th at P-hill . Any one fishing it ? I will be there , just dont know who my partner will be until tonight at our Midwest Sportsman tourny . If you are there , give me a yell , I have a OGF sticker on the back of my O.B. so I should be easy to find .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

you wont have to worry about me, i can't play. kid's baptism. priorities.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like Ill be fishing with Bassangla20 . I sure hope we get on some fish .  I know how tough this lake can be and there are alot of guys who are just down right good fishing this tourny .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck Phil. I hope you smoke those locals.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dale . i will need all the help the lake can give me at this one . There are 2 teams that just about rule every open on it and I hope its my turn (along with my partner) to take this one home , along with the very nice 3' trophy's that they give to 1st pl.


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

I hope we can get on some fish too. Never fished Pleasant Hill but if you put me on some spots, I should be able to add to your livewell. 

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it seems that I just cant fish ! I tried every spot I knew to check and we only caught 3 small keepers that only went 2.39# . The fishing was tough for most every one but some teams had limits . It took just over 10# to win with 2nd pl. having just over7# . Oh well , I had a good time .


----------

